# Klarstellung



## Dok (5. Dezember 2003)

So, nachdem ich die letzten Tage mehrer Emails und PM`s erhalten habe, glaube ich das ich einmal ein paar Dinge ganz klar sagen muß:

1.) Es kann nicht sein, dass einige hier meinen Sie wüssten was, über angeblich schlimme Dinge die im Hintergrund laufen, die nur darauf abzielen, mich zu übervorteilten.
Wenn jemand derartige Vermutungen hat, darf er gerne mit ein paar Fragen an mich herantreten. Das ist allerdings nie geschehen.

2.) Es kann noch weniger angehen das diese Leute anderen hintenrum Ihre falschen Schlüsse, Vermutungen und Behauptungen als Wahrheiten und Tatsachen verkaufen.

Noch einmal: mit mir hat noch keiner ein Gespräch gesucht!
Ich werde mir derartige Dinge nicht mehr länger mit ansehen. Ich habe mit diesem Posting bewusst gewartet, um zu sehen, wer da noch bei ist. Ich werde nun genauso wenig ein Gespräch mit diesen Leuten suchen, da sie das auch nicht für nötig gehalten haben, mit mir zu reden. Aber ich denke das ich mich aufgrund derartiger Geschichten von einigen Users trennen werde, denn Gespräche die von unserem Co-Admin gesucht wurden, haben nicht geholfen. Einige können oder wollten es nicht anders haben.


Auch war es noch nie meine Art andere „Seiten“ mit Anzeigen und rechtlichen Schritten unter beschuss zu nehmen, wie das mit uns gemacht wird. Aber so langsam treibt es zumindest einer zu weit. Das Internet ist kein Rechtsfreier Raum auch Foren und Chats bilden da keine Ausnahme!

Ich muß mir zum Vorwurf machen, das ich mit Unwahrheiten, Beleidigungen usw. immer versucht habe zu leben ohne dagegen etwas zu unternehmen. Das war ein Fehler, aber aus Fehlern lernt man..... 

Wer nicht weiss, wovon ich hier rede, ist auch nicht betroffen und sollte das ganze hier nicht beachten. Ich werde keine Namen nennen, da das doch unfair wäre.

Eines aber noch mal an ALLE:
Wem was auf der Seele brennt kann und konnte sich schon immer bei mir melden. Wir können über alles reden. Aber auf alles was hintenrum passiert, mich aber betrifft, reagiere ich allergisch!
Ich bitte aber solche Themen per Mail an mich zu richten. Es werden in einigen Fällen zumindest für mich private Sachen sein. Und wie viel ich von meinen Privatleben nach außen tragen will, möchte ich gerne selbst entscheiden.

Wer aber mit mir ein Problem hat, muß sich wohl eine andere Community suchen.
PS: Das traurige bei dem ganzen ist, das es nur ein paar Leute sind von denen so was ausgeht, aber alle müssen drunter leiden.

PPS: Daher lasst uns den von Achim_68 stammenden Spruch zu Herzen nehmen:
Fachsimpeln
Diskutieren
Quatschen
Austauschen
Spaß haben


----------

